# Fluval Spec tank lighting hack



## AirWreck11 (6 mo ago)

I'm getting back into the hobby after a 15 year hiatus. I chose this Spec 15 gallon tank to get started again, but I have not been impressed with the built-in light, I was looking for more intensity and better coverage. What I've done here, shown in the pics, is admittedly a hack job, but I decided to add another LED strip.

I chose the Hygger HG005-8W 11.8" 8 watt light made for aquariums. I ditched the much-maligned suction cups and went with some cable ties. These ties use 3M mounting tape (assuming it's not a knock-off) and while I don't have any specs on them being suitable for damp environments, I don't think they are going anywhere. I have them secured on both ends and in the middle (the yellow ties are essentially the back-up, safety factor). I'll check them out for any signs of issues. But, should these take a dunk in the tank, the built-in Fluval light has a potted wire connection, and appears to be a very watertight design. The Hygger claims to be IP68 and submersible. I'm not terribly worried an electrical tragedy here, but I am taking precautions and will keep an eye on things.
As you can see, I moved the Fluval light bar back, and tilted it towards the front of the tank. The Hygger got a mirror-image treatment; tilted towards the _back _of the tank. I am fairly pleased with the results. For a sub $20 project, at least.

The Fluval light is fully adjustable and from bright mid-day sun to moonlight. I am controlling it via IR with a smart IR blaster. The Hygger is also adjustable but only via an inline module on the power cord. At this time I am experimenting with it just 6500K white light, on high, and I have it on a smart plug, set to come on for mid-day lighting.
I'm not a lighting or electronics engineer, I don't have a lux meter, etcetera, but this does get me the intensity and better coverage I was hoping for, and the price was right.


----------



## FishTankExpert (Jun 19, 2021)

I really love the design! I have done a few similar things with my own tanks now and in the past, as lights that come with tanks are often dim and burn out within just a few weeks. I actually picked this brand-new 1.8 gallon fish tank that's currently housing 3 cherry shrimp and a nerite snail. When I found it, it was my dream tank. Yes, it was a bowl, but there was a _ton _of potential in it. It had a waterfall sort of filter and a really bright light; plus the entire tank was made of glass. I had it for two months, and the light burned out. Its been another month since then, and I still haven't found a solution, will definitely try yours if I can find a smaller light!


----------



## Freshwater Bob (Sep 17, 2020)

I did a similar thing with a 29-gallon tank kit. I bought $20 LED grow light bars on Amazon and used aquarium glue and the 2-sided tape that comes with the lights to attach to the hood.


----------

